# Slightly Different Take On The PVC Candle



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I love this...gonna try it for next yr!!!


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I kinda like it clear. Find a way to mount the flame where you want it, and run the wire down the center so it looks like a wick, so the electronics are all in the base. Ghost candle.


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

Xane said:


> I kinda like it clear. Find a way to mount the flame where you want it, and run the wire down the center so it looks like a wick, so the electronics are all in the base. Ghost candle.


Only concern I would have with leaving it clear is having it yellow when exposed to sunlight. Then again, that might not be a bad thing either..might make it look aged.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Pretty nifty. I'll have to try this. Thanks!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

That is a cool variant of the original. I like it!


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

Cool effect! I like it a lot!!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I like it. It seems alot easier to cut and I like the glow it gives. Nice job!


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks all! It is really easy to cut the plastic with scissors. Might be a simpler construction alternative to those that don't want to hack saw ye olde PVC.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

I like the fact that you can use the cheap indoor/outdoor LED tealights with this rather than worrying about wires and electrocution. Great idea. I still LOVE the way Terra's look in her graveyard so I will give this a try.


----------

